# New to forum introduction + bonus O/S audio amp/speaker question



## mcgone (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi all, new member of DIYMA here. Very much enjoying the wealth of knowledge available here!
I was recently revisited by the car audio bug when the stock head unit in my 2007 Frontier started eating my CD's. I had been tolerating the miserable SQ since I didn't really have much of a budget but when it started scratching my CDs loading/unloading them, it was time for them to go. 
So, I headed to the local box store to find an acceptable DDin replacement. As luck would have it, a JVC KD-R500 was on the clearance table. Scooped it up for $76 bucks and installed it. (Must credit Nissan designers, head unit was really easy to get at)
Of course, the stock dual cone speaks sounded like crap. I had a pair of older Pioneer 6x9s in boxes in my fishing boat, so they went into the front doors. Still not enough sound for me. I found an MTX Blue Thunder Legend 10" that came in an awful looking bandpass box that was far too large for my truck and an "800 watt" Pioneer mono amp. Built a .67cf box and hooked it up. It was an improvement but the bass was garbled, even as the h/u struggled to keep up with the sub.
The lure of at least passable SQ was too great, I went to ebay looking for amplifiers. Way back when, I had a RF Punch 45 for the fronts and a Harmon Kardon CA260 for the rears in my '73 Celica, so I was looking for amps of at least similar quality. 
I scored an Alpine 3547 for $20 shipped and an MTX Blue Thunder Pro 502 (US made!!) for $16 shipped. Wired them in and WOW! The MTX went in first, bridged it to run my sub. The difference was night and day. Louder, clearer, more well defined bass. Then I did a halfa** job of wiring the Alpine to the 6x9's in the front. Again, simply amazing difference but the limitations of the 6x9s as far as sound quality go became very apparent.
Ultimately, I'd like to updrade the front stage. My Frontier has factory dash holes for tweeters that I could use, and I don't mind making adapters to fit round woofers in the oval factory spot. Does anyone have any recommendations as to some budget front stage speakers that the 3547 would push nicely? Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

I personally use these and they rock for the price. I would usually suggest that you go listen to a few pairs but if you're looking for an upgrade for a good price Polk DBs are just what you are looking for.

I've beaten the ever loving crap out of these speakers and they still sound as clear as the day I bought them.

Polk Audio db651 (db 651) 6.5" 2-way Marine Coaxial Car Speakers


----------



## mcgone (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion! I'm definitely going to check those guys out. Can't beat that price, and they look to be of much better quality than the separates in that range. I'm going to have to choose soon because one of the 6x9s in my truck has a nasty scratchy sound. (prob from being in an open boat) Also they'd be great to put in my fishing boat when the inevitable itch to upgrade comes along. A friend of mine ran polk 6.5 components back in the good ol' days (90's) that I liked a little better than the Bostons I had in my Celica, and I really liked those Bostons.


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Since your Nissan needs 6x9s in the front doors I would recommend these. Nice and simple two way coaxial.

Cerwin-Vega Vega 69 (Vega69) 6" x 9"/6x9 2-way VEGA Car Speakers


----------

